# Quellcode richtig lesen lernen



## DRK-Aktivist (11. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

bin mehr oder weniger noch Anfänger in Java. Bekomme in der Java-Klausur einen 3-seitigen Quellcode mit mehreren Klassen vorgelegt und muss nun darin Fehler suchen. Gibt es da ein standardisiertes Vorgehen, was es erleichtert, den Sinn des Programms zu verstehen und anschließend den Fehler zu finden. Beispielsweise: wo beginne ich den Quellcode zu lesen, welche Klassen kann ich vernachlässigen. Bitte seid so freundlich und schildert mir Eure Erfahrungen oder gebt mir nen link zum lesen.

Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße

Michael


----------



## EOB (11. Jun 2007)

hi, also der einstiegspunkt einer anwendung in java ist immer die main methode..die sieht so aus:


```
public static void main(String[] args)
```

zumindest meist. da steigt das programm ein und du kannst schaun, was passiert. vernachlässigen kannst du vermutlich nix von dem, was da kommen wird. beliebte fehler sind evtl. 

- zugriff auf falschen arrayindex in zb. for schleife
- methodenaufrufe mit falschen parametern
- durch 0 teilen --> wirft exception
- versuchen, einen buchstaben in eine zahl umzuwandeln
- package sachen und zugriff
- ist ein / hat ein regel
- up/down casten

hm...mehr fällt mir nich ein...im moment.

grüße


----------



## bygones (11. Jun 2007)

versuch erstmal nur den zusammenhang der klassen zu begreifen... nicht was macht Klasse X im Detail, sondern haengt Klasse X und Klasse Y zusammen ?

der Mensch ist visuell... also zeichne es dir auf. Schau ob eine Klasse von einer anderen erbt oder ob die eine Klasse die andere Klasse benutzt usw.

wenn dieser grobe ueberblick steht, schau ich immer obs ne main methode gibt, bei der beginnt alles und dann gehe diese schritt fuer schritt durch und schau was passiert


----------



## AlArenal (11. Jun 2007)

Standardidisiertes Vorgehen????

Du musst die Syntax drauf haben und auf der Basis muss dein eingebauter neuronaler Java-Interpreter den Code in Ruhe Zeile für Zeile durchgehen.

Mit dem Lesen fängt man für gewöhnlich am Anfang an. Etwas zu vernachlässigen wäre so sinnfrei wie bei der Montage eines Automobils Teile wegzulassen...


----------



## AlArenal (11. Jun 2007)

EOB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hi, also der einstiegspunkt einer anwendung in java ist immer die main methode..die sieht so aus:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Und wenn es ein Applet ist?

Außerdem ist nicht gesagt, dass er eine komplette Anwendung vorgelegt bekommt.


----------



## EOB (11. Jun 2007)

stimmt!


----------



## kleiner_held (11. Jun 2007)

Bestes Training ist, hier im Forum mitzulesen.
Das haertet ab  :!:


----------



## Ark (11. Jun 2007)

Was sehr hilfreich wäre, schimpft sich anständige Syntaxhervorhebung.  Frag' doch mal, ob so was möglich ist. *g*

Noch ein Tipp: dangling else 

Ark


----------



## DRK-Aktivist (12. Jun 2007)

Vielen Dank,

die Antworten helfen mir sehr weiter.

Schöne Grüße,

Michael


----------

